# Breed



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

I was told this was told this was a "standard" brahma pullet when i obtained her 8/31/13. She is now about. 6 months old and doesnt seem to be that much bigger. Do they take longer to mature ? She would be the only standard in my flock. The rest are bantams. And she isnt any bigger than my mature bantam hens. Any help on my little girl, her name is paprika. Thanks.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a standard light brahma and she is nearly the same size as my Rhode Island reds. She was hatched May 17th. I would say if she is the same size as your bantams then she is a bantam also.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know as to if she is standard or bantam, but she is a Buff Brahma (Pretty sure a pullet). I think she is a standard Buff Brahma. They are very slow to mature. Hope this helped!


----------



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope shes just slow to mature. I was really looking forward to a standard in my flock.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

jogigharbor said:


> I was told this was told this was a "standard" brahma pullet when i obtained her 8/31/13. She is now about. 6 months old and doesnt seem to be that much bigger. Do they take longer to mature ? She would be the only standard in my flock. The rest are bantams. And she isnt any bigger than my mature bantam hens. Any help on my little girl, her name is paprika. Thanks.


She doesn't look 6 mos old to me. Was she hatched 8/31/13 ? That would make her about 12 weeks old.


----------



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

No sorry she was 12 weeks on 8/31/13.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

She looks to big at her age to be a Bantam, but I'm not positive.


----------



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

I am besides myself. My standard pullet passed tonight. She was fine yesterday and this morning. Then bam she cant breath , eat or drink. This is the 3rd and final chick that i got from one lady. That cant b a coincidence. My other chicks n hens are fine. I am frusterated and sad. It was my favorite.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

So sorry.


----------

